# power limits of BRM ?



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

at what point do the rods fold in the BRM . and what boost pressures do the heads lift with stock bolts , pd150 bolts , and studs ? I cant afford to find out the hard way .....


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

200whp is about it. After that, stuff will start to break. However, it's the torque that tends to blow stuff up, not HP.

Waht psi are you running the 2260 at? If you are on stock head bolts, I'd seriously look at the PD150 units or ARP.


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

I have darkside 200,000 psi yield studs , running 35 psi .


----------



## jedipartsguy (Aug 24, 2006)

ole-boy said:


> I have darkside 200,000 psi yield studs , running 35 psi .


With all the parts youve thrown at it, i immagine you will find out the hard way.


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

I am planning to do a full engine and trans teardown this winter and send every piece off to cryo , then porcelain coat some of it inside and some of it outside along with some other voo-doo treatments . I prefer not to find out the hard way , hoping there are some honest people on here that have and are willing to share useful information . opcorn:


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

TDIClub will be your best bet, that sounds like a monster build waiting to happen.


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

I tend to avoid the TDI club . Most of the people on there are ignorant jack a$$'s that know about as much as my son when it comes to diesel performance , snotty , snobby , couch mechanics . It seems to be a bit higher caliber conversation going on here . None of us know everything , and the ones that say and or think they do are the ones I tune out .


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

ole-boy said:


> I tend to avoid the TDI club . Most of the people on there are ignorant jack a$$'s that know about as much as my son when it comes to diesel performance , snotty , snobby , couch mechanics . It seems to be a bit higher caliber conversation going on here . None of us know everything , and the ones that say and or think they do are the ones I tune out .


There is more knowledge from guys that have done big TDI builds on TDICLub then there ever will be here....

Have you put that car on a dyno yet?


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

have not put it on the dyno yet . its taking longer than expected to get the custom flywheel and clutch built , BUT they are using CNC and I will offer these to people that need more than an off the shelf clutch that you have to have a gym membership with a personal trainer to disengauge and or look like your just learning to drive a standard and decided to begin with a 300+ horse car :sly: I am having mine built to be 20lb flywheel but can have them as light as 14lbs including the clutch pack . Fully rebuildable , mine will be triple friction , but can get a double if you want . The real light ones are good on gas to add horsepower , but rob the diesel of torque . If I knew how to put a pic on here without a URL I would post pics , its pretty cool . Anyway , after the clutch is in then Mark Malone and I will get it dialed in . Im being told from the authority it will not be more than [email protected] crank because I have not ported the head yet or put bigger valves in , but that will come . What I do know is it has no problem making the needle pass 140mph with ease and stock gearing  and so far the only thing that has been able to come around it was a fairly hot mustang . And lastly that it now pulls the hardest in 5th at around 120mph !


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

here is a Seat Toledo with the same engine (1.9L 8V TDI pump duce) with the same parts list I have to give an idea . opcorn:


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

I really would pull the head to get someone to massage it. That Stage 3 cam is just wasted $$$ in a stock head.


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

I have spent over $12,000 on my engine in the past 9 months , Ill gladly take a donation porting if thats what your getting at  , but seriously I waiting for a custom head thats suppose to hit in a few months . Im not a rich guy , I only make about $40k a year . I have just got everything paid off and figured out my priorities , they are A: work B: eat and sleep so I can work more and C: build a bad a$$ mk5 :laugh:


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

That's a lot of $$$ for a minimal return. Trying to make a TDI 'fast' is a losing battle from the beginning.


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

MX you obviously have not driven a TDI that has been proplerly built . I have seen VW Lupo all wheel drives out run a C-5 corvette in the quarter mile , and even slipping the clutch really bad and not even tuned yet mine will hit 140mph so fast you dont even realize your doing much over 100 . I raced a turbo gas jetta the other day and he looked like he was parked at 100 , same thing with a new turbo SHO taurus . Smoked the taurus so bad I pulled a mile gap on him just to make a point . I should be making about 500 ft-lbs , what is powerful to you for a daily driver that you dont have to constantly work on ?


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

once again I am not into drag racing for quickness , I cant afford to break things every time I go play . My car is a daily driven toy for 80mph on street racing in the real world . Some you win some you lose , there will always be a faster car , dont be a minis to traffic , and dont cause someone to have an accident just because your car is slower than the one you picked a race with ..... are the rules I drive by . If you watch the video I posted the car clearly in real time is running over 160mph , if thats not fast enough on the street around people that are not trying to race or go fast you are a minis to traffic . If you dont believe the TDI will do this or think that video is a hoax Im fine with that because I have a lot of fun winning the majority of the races I get into , and after its over I continue to where I was going in the first place getting 40+mpg


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

ole-boy said:


> MX you obviously have not driven a TDI that has been proplerly built . I have seen VW Lupo all wheel drives out run a C-5 corvette in the quarter mile , and even slipping the clutch really bad and not even tuned yet mine will hit 140mph so fast you dont even realize your doing much over 100 . I raced a turbo gas jetta the other day and he looked like he was parked at 100 , same thing with a new turbo SHO taurus . Smoked the taurus so bad I pulled a mile gap on him just to make a point . I should be making about 500 ft-lbs , what is powerful to you for a daily driver that you dont have to constantly work on ?


You're telling me your car (Which is making what, maybe 210-220whp? Oh yeah, no dyno lol ricer math) beat up on a 365HP Taurus on the highway? Riiiight... As for you making 500ftlbs? lol not even close. I've built a few TDI's (ALH and my current BEW). I don't care how much $$$ you dump into them they'll never EVER be fast.

Take your car to the drag strip and see how you fair, you'll be getting beat by stock Camrys.. 

I can understand why you don't post on TDIClub anymore,. because you're sick of people constantly calling you out on your BS. You're not that 'droppedjet' rube that used to be on there are you? Claiming to be blowing away 350Zs all the time with your stage 2 ALH....


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

obviously your a dumb a$$ that has never actually built a powerful diesel engine . They are nothing like a gas engine . If you cant make power with them then why do trains and big trucks use them ? They should use "American muscle" 454 right ... with a big-o blower on er fer bottom end LMFAO . Watch the 2 videos I posted above , do 10 min of research online , find someone that actually has a powerful diesel , then post back . I don't drag race , that's the most retarded thing you can do to a vehicle that you don't trailer around , I actually drive mine every day on the street . Only a complete ******* moron would think its ok to sidestep off the clutch with the engine wrapped up to the moon on a daily driver . And lastly if you watch the first video I posted during its dyno pull it clearly shows it making well over 500Nm torque which I don't see the point in doing the math just to argue with an idiot , but Im positive is over 400 ft-lbs . This is possible because a diesel is over square meaning it has more stroke than bore and that stroke is useful when the fuel you introduce for combustion has a slower burn rate than gas applying power for a longer duration of crank rotation thus more torque than horsepower which in turn means you can do more work such as pulling taller gears , having the upper hand against aerodynamics at high speed , the ability to overcome rotating mass issues such as loss though driveline between crankshaft and pavement . Im really sorry to call you an idiot , but you are . If your ever in fort worth give me a shout and Ill show you first hand without an attitude what a correctly built diesel is capable of . Anyone can say anything , I will be glad to even show a friend or relative you may have here so they can give you an unbiased story with no hard feelings .


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

yup a tdi will never be fast ..... your sure right about that 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ol6n8XAUy-g


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

ole-boy said:


> yup a tdi will never be fast ..... your sure right about that
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ol6n8XAUy-g


Keep posting those Euro TDI's and thinking your car will ever be close..

Post up your dynos and those highway pulls of you destroying 365hP cars (like the new Taurus) and prove me wrong.

I'm willing to bet we won't see any dynos, or videos and just more excuses from you.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2012)

ole-boy said:


> at what point do the rods fold in the BRM . and what boost pressures do the heads lift with stock bolts , pd150 bolts , and studs ? I cant afford to find out the hard way .....


A few days ago you're asking about the engines abilities to hold boost, then you'd spent $12,000 on your engine, most people at the tdiclub are ignorant asses, AND you think you are going to make a "fast" TDI here in the states....

It's not adding up... :screwy:

To answer your question though... add PD150 bolts for more than 28 PSI, PD150 head bolts will easily hold 40 PSI, I know from experience


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

ole-boy said:


> I tend to avoid the TDI club . Most of the people on there are ignorant jack a$$'s that know about as much as my son when it comes to diesel performance , snotty , snobby , couch mechanics . It seems to be a bit higher caliber conversation going on here . None of us know everything , and the ones that say and or think they do are the ones I tune out .


I will agree and then disagree. Yes, tdiclub are full of ******* jackasses who smart off at every opportunity. I will disagree that they dont know what they are doing. TDIclub has some of the most diesel-intelligent on this planet in my opinion; especially the European crew. They have conversations on diesel where I'm lucky to understand the most basic of words that they use.



MXTHOR3 said:


> That's a lot of $$$ for a minimal return. Trying to make a TDI 'fast' is a losing battle from the beginning.


Agreed



ole-boy said:


> MX you obviously have not driven a TDI that has been proplerly built . I have seen VW Lupo all wheel drives out run a C-5 corvette in the quarter mile , and even slipping the clutch really bad and not even tuned yet mine will hit 140mph so fast you dont even realize your doing much over 100 . I raced a turbo gas jetta the other day and he looked like he was parked at 100 , same thing with a new turbo SHO taurus . Smoked the taurus so bad I pulled a mile gap on him just to make a point . I should be making about 500 ft-lbs , what is powerful to you for a daily driver that you dont have to constantly work on ?


I have. For several years. It would outrun some cars real hard, but then others it would get slammed by. Its all in how you drive it, the rpm range you have to work with, how well you are actually able to hook up in lower gears, etc. Oh ya... and hoping that the POS bottom-end tranny will shift fast/accurate enough. I had a wicked fast tdi... but I dont believe for one second that I'd run from a new SHO. And you are comparing the European diesel loadouts compared to the americans; no comparison. Also... if your TDI is as modded as you say it is, it _will_ become a weekly or maybe biweeky project where you always need to **** with it to keep it running good. 



ole-boy said:


> obviously your a dumb a$$ that has never actually built a powerful diesel engine . They are nothing like a gas engine . If you cant make power with them then why do trains and big trucks use them ? They should use "American muscle" 454 right ... with a big-o blower on er fer bottom end LMFAO . Watch the 2 videos I posted above , do 10 min of research online , find someone that actually has a powerful diesel , then post back . I don't drag race , that's the most retarded thing you can do to a vehicle that you don't trailer around , I actually drive mine every day on the street . Only a complete ******* moron would think its ok to sidestep off the clutch with the engine wrapped up to the moon on a daily driver . And lastly if you watch the first video I posted during its dyno pull it clearly shows it making well over 500Nm torque which I don't see the point in doing the math just to argue with an idiot , but Im positive is over 400 ft-lbs . This is possible because a diesel is over square meaning it has more stroke than bore and that stroke is useful when the fuel you introduce for combustion has a slower burn rate than gas applying power for a longer duration of crank rotation thus more torque than horsepower which in turn means you can do more work such as pulling taller gears , having the upper hand against aerodynamics at high speed , the ability to overcome rotating mass issues such as loss though driveline between crankshaft and pavement . Im really sorry to call you an idiot , but you are . If your ever in fort worth give me a shout and Ill show you first hand without an attitude what a correctly built diesel is capable of . Anyone can say anything , I will be glad to even show a friend or relative you may have here so they can give you an unbiased story with no hard feelings .


Trucks use diesels because they produce good torque and get better mileage than gasser counterparts. Not to mention they last longer. What is the point you are proving? That a TDI can produce lots of torque and last a long time? Hondas produce zero torque and last just as long, and will still smoke a TDI stock for stock and even modded vs stock.


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

well I guess maybe Im the dumb ass then . Im buying all euro parts , having them professionally installed by the highest rated tdi guy in my area that does nothing but tdi , but your telling me I cant compare to the euros ? Do they have a different specific gravity and a more oxygen rich environment Im unaware of ? The numbers Im running my mouth about come straight from my source in England telling me what to expect when its tuned , not me guessing and hoping I chose the correct parts to put together and the method of determining more power from when we were like 13 yrs old >>>"it seems faster cause the factory muffler is off and its able to breath" hahahhaha . How bout this , since I am still waiting on my clutch that can actually clamp the non powerful slow engine that is detuned to 20 psi right now Ill log a pull from 120 mph to 140 mph on vag-com . Will that be of any interest toward verification of where I am so far ? Im still running stock 5th without uprate valve springs and factory ports/valves so I don't push it much over 140 , but you wont fall asleep in between the start and stop of the log . 

AS for the original post ..... I was asking primarily to know what kind of steps have been seen in the real world from one part to the next . Why would I want to downgrade to PD150 bolts ?


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

honestly my biggest concern was that the 1.9 would never turn the turbo when it got here its so big , even being a VNT it looked sketchy , but works better than I thought it ever would . The cam had more impact on this than I expected as well , I think without the cam it would be a joke . They are saying like 3 more months to have the CNC heads ready for dispatch with bigger valves that should (by their estimation) add about 20-30 hp at this stage of my build (not add K&N FIPK and gain 10 MPG and 20 horse) 

And I might note I have not done anything except change the oil in the past month and no problems .....YET BUT I don't drag race it either , my blue and gold macaw that is barely 2 years old knows better than that , and expect to have a ride to work the next day . I don't look for 0-60's either , so Im not slamming the shift forks and sync's . Theres a lot more road out there to play on than whats right in the windshield , why blow it up trying to prove you can in fact blow it up like RIGHT NOW !


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

just at least PLEASE tell me yall are not the type that have "Harley-davidson's that will go 200 mph on pump gas that are daily drivers/street legal" ?! And with respect to that fact that your Harley will outrun any turbocharged hayabusa anywhere anytime ..... ROTFLMFAO cause I rode a couple of my dads almost brand new Harleys and they are the most pathetic pieces of crap I have ever operated . 80 mph and I thought at any moment I was gonna die from it either falling apart or it wobbling so bad it was gonna wash out going straight on dry clean pavement with no cross wind :laugh: I have ridden stock form liter bikes on a prepared closed course and was more confident dragging my knee pucks than that day I was going 80 on a "fast Harley" 

ok Im done bashing .... I just couldn't help but join the crowd there for a min .


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

ole-boy said:


> well I guess maybe Im the dumb ass then . Im buying all euro parts , having them professionally installed by the highest rated tdi guy in my area that does nothing but tdi , but your telling me I cant compare to the euros ? Do they have a different specific gravity and a more oxygen rich environment Im unaware of ? The numbers Im running my mouth about come straight from my source in England telling me what to expect when its tuned , not me guessing and hoping I chose the correct parts to put together and the method of determining more power from when we were like 13 yrs old >>>"it seems faster cause the factory muffler is off and its able to breath" hahahhaha . How bout this , since I am still waiting on my clutch that can actually clamp the non powerful slow engine that is detuned to 20 psi right now Ill log a pull from 120 mph to 140 mph on vag-com . Will that be of any interest toward verification of where I am so far ? Im still running stock 5th without uprate valve springs and factory ports/valves so I don't push it much over 140 , but you wont fall asleep in between the start and stop of the log .
> 
> AS for the original post ..... I was asking primarily to know what kind of steps have been seen in the real world from one part to the next . Why would I want to downgrade to PD150 bolts ?


European's have different motors trannies diff's injectors turbos and tuning. 

Regardless I'm not sure why you are rambling... I'm sure it will be a fun car that will end up getting piss poor mileage (for a tdi..), need lots of maintenance and upkeep etc.


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> European's have different motors trannies diff's injectors turbos and tuning.
> 
> Regardless I'm not sure why you are rambling... I'm sure it will be a fun car that will end up getting piss poor mileage (for a tdi..), need lots of maintenance and upkeep etc.


Thank you , finally someone that gets it . :wave:


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

We all get it man, I've been in this game for a little while  I'm just laughing at your estimated power numbers, lol.


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

MXTHOR3 said:


> We all get it man, I've been in this game for a little while  I'm just laughing at your estimated power numbers, lol.


well if it don't make the numbers I am saying when its ready for the dyno I am gonna be one pissed off sum b*[email protected]& because I spent a lot of time looking at whos doing what , tracked down the best world wide that are in business doing it successfully and repeatedly and not just a one time miracle that do make these numbers and are not some Johnny come lately that may not be there to warranty the products and workmanship . Then I ask them what I need to have such a tdi that will produce 500+ torque and not be a grenade , they said no problem and provided enough supporting evidence that they do have the capability to supply what I need , and I have known my engine builder here for several years . After stage 3 (hopefully this winter) I will have an all euro engine except for the block I started with . At that point in time there should be no reason I cant produce around 320 or so horse and well in excess of 500 twist pounds . I have boo-koo experience building super hot cummins 6BTA , ISB , Cat 3406 A model through E and A.C.E.R.T. engines personally for vehicles and stationary power units , and from what I have seen in person on chassis and engine dyno testing of the big boys I have no doubt , but DAMN tdi's are expensive to wake up ! by the time I get this one the way I want it I could have easily built myself a 1000 horse cat E model with a bosch P7100 and mechanical injectors into the 3000 ft-lb class that could pull the pass at 5000 foot above sea level with 80,000 lbs gross weight with ease , and smoke a lot of family cars bobtail weighing over 12K hahah . 

back to what I was sayin.... I will be PISSED if this tdi don't dyno out at over 500 ft-lbs cause I have been assured by the professionals locally and in Europe that it will , and shelled out the $ they said it would take . and while my M82-A1 wont reach England it will make a hell of a mess locally :banghead::vampire:

but for now its hella fun , still gets better mileage than anything burning gas that can run with it , and they are well built cars to begin with , which means Im pretty happy with the little booger for what it is , and after all that is the point we all set out to achieve when we first put a wrench on the bolts of our cars


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

It sure sounds like you know how to get down and have some fun... but 320/500 on an american TDI is gonna be hard hard hard. I dont even think Jeff, the best TDI tuner in America, will be able to tune that thing when you're done.But maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> It sure sounds like you know how to get down and have some fun... but 320/500 on an american TDI is gonna be hard hard hard. I dont even think Jeff, the best TDI tuner in America, will be able to tune that thing when you're done.But maybe I'm wrong.


Those numbers are a pipe dream especially running 7.5mm BRM injectors. It's just not happening.. I'm guessing maybe 230whp/350ftlbs. PDs don't make a lot of torque like the rotary pump cars and even then a ALH with R520s, 12mm etc wouldn't even be close to that number.

It will be a fun car no doubt, but he'll be disappointed if he's expecting anywhere close to 320/500, it's not even in the realm of possibilities with his hardware.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2012)

whistles....$$$

You did order some big boy toys.

Good luck, looking forward to seeing those dyno numbersopcorn:

I honestly didn't enjoy driving my car for more than an hour after I did all my mods, to loud...


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

MXTHOR3 said:


> Those numbers are a pipe dream especially running 7.5mm BRM injectors. It's just not happening.. I'm guessing maybe 230whp/350ftlbs. PDs don't make a lot of torque like the rotary pump cars and even then a ALH with R520s, 12mm etc wouldn't even be close to that number.
> 
> It will be a fun car no doubt, but he'll be disappointed if he's expecting anywhere close to 320/500, it's not even in the realm of possibilities with his hardware.


the numbers Im expecting are crankshaft not at the ground . I do not have nor am I using the BRM injectors , the ones I have are euro PD150 core with new P&B's , and Firad nozzles assembled and bench flow tested and calibrated over seas on a bosch test stand , not crap bozzio nozzles I threw on my BRM injectors in my garage with the wore out P&B's still in them .


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> whistles....$$$
> 
> You did order some big boy toys.
> 
> ...


yes its loud as hell , especially around the 4500 to fuel cut range ! I have a muzzle picked out for it but that alone is an Australian import that is $500 with no piping included . I am lucky enough to have a shop about 5 miles from my house that does custom race car stuff with a mandrel bender , and another guy that does sanitary pipe welding that will back purge and pulse tig the system correctly to match the 3 inch down pipe I have now . Just because Im from Texas does not mean I'm a ******* :laugh:


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> It sure sounds like you know how to get down and have some fun... but 320/500 on an american TDI is gonna be hard hard hard. I dont even think Jeff, the best TDI tuner in America, will be able to tune that thing when you're done.But maybe I'm wrong.


Mark Malone is taking care of the tuning . I am still way detuned waiting for the damn clutch to get here , they said a month to custom design the flywheel and pack , then machine it , another week for shipping . 

The minute I first put the flash on the ecm and we started it up for the first time everyone in the shop stopped what they were doing and came over because it doesn't sound normal anymore . I cant describe in words the difference just in the way it starts , and the change in response to right foot input just setting on the rack was nothing like the car I use to have . 

and again everyone keeps talking about "American TDI" everything I change on it is being replaced with euro parts , not modified or add on crap , I have been down that road and it ends in disappointment every time . I am thoroughly impressed with what it is to date , it is in reality above what I expected it to be with high hopes . 

If it is only making 200 horsepower right now its the first 200 horse car Ive ever owned that was over 140mph capable at will , especially with the aerodynamics of a shoe box that it has .


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

I might add that when I throw the BRM head in the trash and replace it with the new custom euro head (hopefully for Christmas ) the colt cam will be replaced with a euro "race cam" that has been proven to have better ramp angles than the colt . HOWEVER I am impressed with the colt stage 3 , it was worth the money if anyone is thinking about getting one . 

and no I am not actually throwing the head in the trash hahah , and no I probably wont give it away , but it might come up for sale with the colt stage 3 in it in good working order


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

ole-boy said:


> Mark Malone is taking care of the tuning . I am still way detuned waiting for the damn clutch to get here , they said a month to custom design the flywheel and pack , then machine it , another week for shipping .
> 
> The minute I first put the flash on the ecm and we started it up for the fi
> rst time everyone in the shop stopped what they were doing and came over because it doesn't sound normal anymore . I cant describe in words the difference just in the way it starts , and the change in response to right foot input just setting on the rack was nothing like the car I use to have .
> ...


No offense but mark Malone doesn't have a chance in hell of tuning this. Rocket chip and tdtuning are the two American top dogs for tuning tdi and I guarantee either of those two would require lots of hands on time with your setup. You are going to need a European tuner that does these builds often, not like any American tuner. 

And just FYI these cars are rated at 132 mph stock with limitations being gearing. I've been there many many times with my alh..


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

ole-boy said:


> I might add that when I throw the BRM head in the trash and replace it with the new custom euro head (hopefully for Christmas ) the colt cam will be replaced with a euro "race cam" that has been proven to have better ramp angles than the colt . HOWEVER I am impressed with the colt stage 3 , it was worth the money if anyone is thinking about getting one .
> 
> and no I am not actually throwing the head in the trash hahah , and no I probably wont give it away , but it might come up for sale with the colt stage 3 in it in good working order


16V head or another 8V?


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

man you guys are cracking me up ! The European company I source through recommended I use Malone tuning , and that he has tuned many of their cars , and already has good base mapping for my setup . and ya know what , Ive never seen a tdi run like this one in person , and its still de-tuned . Not sure what you guys are smokin , cause it isn't properly burnt diesel obviously , and probably should lay off the veg-oil for a while or something . Theres an R32 on the lift at the place that built mine right now with everything I have plus a lot of the future mods except the head that isn't even released yet , and you can go ahead and call that a roomer cause no one has seen it state side yet . If your tdi's are that crappy on performance you should ... um.... I don't know ... maybe do what I did and replace the parts that are crap and order some real parts from over seas like I did , then go find someone that actually knows how to assemble it correctly because your obviously not getting out of them what someone else produced with mine , dyno sheat or not , I have had actual real deal fast gas engines , and modded liter bikes so Im pretty sure Im not a complete dumb ass that is 16 years old and just got out of a 91 geo 3 cylinder and automatically thinks the car in question is fast . For the record I am about to be 40 yrs old and I was riding an 88 Suzuki LT 500 "quadzilla" when I was 13 years old , and racing motocross at the same age and never slowed down .... again not a blind idiot about what is and isn't . 

My point here is Im not retarded and I am impressed with what this assembly does , and furthermore you are not impressed with your assemblies , so it seems to me that the problem is not the problems the group keeps pointing out but that perhaps the actual issue may be your own . And I am not throwing that in anyones face to be a mad smart ass here . 


SO .... what are some of your CPL's ? Lets do what we are suppose to do here and not just say no , no , no , but look into the possibility of there being other avenues that yield answers not sought after to date ....

and I will start out by saying I have screwed up and I have tried American crappy parts in the past . I was not impressed . 
I have done my own nozzle swaps and shade tree pop pressure test thinking this was good enough . I was still not impressed
I have tried many other turbos like the vnt17/22 , it is a joke and I was not impressed AGAIN and by now doing this >:banghead: 
I have a friend with a BEW running bozio nozzles and he also reports they are disappointing 
and to be completely honest I have not been impressed with anything I have done or seen done except for one ALH that had almost all custom built parts , so if you throw a CPL at me with any of the things I just listed then there lies the problem you are having because that stuff is not impressive . 

UNTIL I got euro parts , and paid someone that really knows what they are doing to put it all together , I was not impressed .


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

oh man Im tired and laughing my ass off thinking about my Stihl 088 magnum chainsaw with a 48 inch bar on it and if I whipped it out and cut a tree down you guys would be like ..... well that's gay ... you don't even have an expansion chamber and reed cage in it .....:screwy:

My stuff is not cool enough so you impress me ..... tell me whats hot so I will have a base line to see the light .:facepalm:


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

If you want a proper big HP TDI build, starting with a BRM isn't going to cut it. For that 12k you've spent you could have gotten a complete BKD, injectors, big turbo and been so far ahead of the game already. With that setup you would be approaching 300hp. 

You don't think we've seen guys come in here proclaiming huge HP numbers only to be completely disappointed? It happens every few months. It's not about being a hater, it's about knowing what doe and what doesn't work. I hope your build goes well and that setup holds together, but I wouldn't be worrying about the final numbers.. Make sure it's reliable and you'll have a fun daily driver and still get some good mpgs


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

MXTHOR3 said:


> If you want a proper big HP TDI build, starting with a BRM isn't going to cut it. For that 12k you've spent you could have gotten a complete BKD, injectors, big turbo and been so far ahead of the game already. With that setup you would be approaching 300hp.
> 
> You don't think we've seen guys come in here proclaiming huge HP numbers only to be completely disappointed? It happens every few months. It's not about being a hater, it's about knowing what doe and what doesn't work. I hope your build goes well and that setup holds together, but I wouldn't be worrying about the final numbers.. Make sure it's reliable and you'll have a fun daily driver and still get some good mpgs


Agreed with bill. 

Op I'm not dissing you. You sound like a real motor head, which many o us are. I was modding my parents 5hp snowblower at age 10 so I could get the property done faster. The weed whacker was next. Then their riders and tractors, so I could do better donuts with them in the middle of the night at the ice rink. Then snowmobiles, quads, cars, trucks, turbos, diesels, and anything in between. 

And believe me, mark malone does NOT have the capability to tune this car. He's not even in the top 3 tuners in the USA in my Opinion. Rocket Chip and TDTuning have the best numbers out of any american tdi, in terms of american tuners. And even they would have a hell of a time tuning this car, and they probably _couldn't_ tune this car if its not in person.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2012)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> And believe me, mark malone does NOT have the capability to tune this car.


That's really an inflammatory statement and talk is cheap. I don't know if anyone can tune a BRM to over 300whp but to say that Mark can't tune the car is BS at best. I'd be willing to help the OP get special attention to get this car tuned and I'd love to prove you wrong, at what point would you consider this car to be tuned? Your statement is so bold, broad and bashing I don't know where to begin tearing is apart.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

My statement is based upon the fact that rocket chip and tdtuning have the highest powered tdi and fastest running tdi in America based on dyno and time slip, besides those that import European tunes. 

Tread lightly in your retort; you are a vendor that I utilize.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2012)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> My statement is based upon the fact that rocket chip and tdtuning have the highest powered tdi and fastest running tdi in America based on dyno and time slip, besides those that import European tunes.
> 
> Tread lightly in your retort; you are a vendor that I utilize.


I have no idea if that statement is factual or not, but it is irrelevant and inapplicable in trying to justify the prior statement you made.


Volkswagens-for-life said:


> And believe me, mark malone does NOT have the capability to tune this car.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

It is applicable and relevant when hard data doesn't even put Malone in the top two. The top four would be more likely. It's just a simple fact that none of the mega builds out there are tuned by Malone.


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

don't sweat it Andrew , the car runs damn good . I cant prove jack and Mark cant even get logs until the F*&^(g clutch gets here and is installed because even with an after market clutch in it now I haven't been able to even use 100% TPS during the torque peaking revs in anything but 1st and anything below 4th gear and above 3500-4000 is not ever going to be impressive with the ratio of step in gear and final drive on the diff itself because you are not ever able to get into the effect of having a much more powerful car than the horsepower number which is basically irrelevant , but its what people know because its been the standard for "power" measurement since God was a small child . The "ability" to "tune" is not sorcery , its not that big of a deal when you have the software to allow access into the hexadecimal coding and understand the logic behind that protocol backed up by data logging to "see" what is happening through the sensors . Being there in person is not necessary unless you are the mechanic as well as the tuner ..... I mean what are you gonna do in person that you cant do through email exchange if your not the one turning wrenches ? Sounds to me like someone has a bunch of people fooled into a bunch of extra nothing but money spent that results in the same outcome . Don't tell me the "tuner" has X-ray vision , and special ultrasonic perceiving ears , along with some unheard of thermal sense that works through the cast iron and water jacket so they can literally become one with the combustion as it happens , watching the valve movement with the X-ray eyes and listening for (air)fluid cavitation of the compressor and turbine wheels all at the same time for all cylinders during all 4 cycles at 5000 rpm and compiling all that along with the atomization and needle movement monitoring quantity and timing it all in their head then magically pulling hex code out of their ass and doing a direct flash from the file in their brain ? Cause if that is what the other tuners are doing I am staying as far away from them as I can because that $hit aint even right bro ! 

I have an AEM EMS on one of my cars and it is so much more complex that the ecm's the tdi's run its not even the same thing , and I have no problem using it myself because I have the windows based access to it , and it has built in datalogging capability that can be used to coincide with a dyno pull ... big flipping deal ... I broke a 4G63 block almost in half with it once with no outside "tuner" help 

Mark WILL be the only one tuning my car , he has been good to me and I like his personality . 

Now as far as the BRM not being able to do the numbers : WTF difference does it make really ? they are all 1.9 or 2.0 8v or 16v . the whole thing boils down to air flow capacity at the head do determine how much power you are capable of producing . I have said over and over I am getting a custom head , not reworking the BRM head . and without the air I don't care if you have plasma injectors and nasa is controlling it with a stadium full of people involved you can only burn so much fuel any way you put it in the cylinder . THE ONLY thing that can be different is bore offsetting stroke for total displacement and then your only swapping HP for TQ and vis-versa because what we are doing is extracting thermal energy and that goes back to air + fuel = power , power is based on fuel delivery to do the work , fuel delivery is based on o2 molecules within displacement confinement for combustion . period point blank


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Methinks if you are such a grand tuner you'd not have a4g block splitting in half and you'd be tuning your own tdi eh? Also, I know many, many tuners who won't even touch a car mail-tuned past "x" amount of mods because they'll never get it tuned properly. To say that all tuners know the same about tuning is akin to saying all 350 motors are the same(tpi, tbi, vortec, LSX...) when we all know they aren't.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2012)

Heh, shrugs, all I can do is sit back and watch, let me know if you need to get Mark's attention, sometimes emails get buried in the masses


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

I have also had a hand in uprating lawn equipment . I got a program for expansion chamber design and hydroformed the exp chamber and hand built the reed cage using feeler gauges for the reed pedals  It worked so good my neighbors wouldn't come around my house when I was using it . I did find out the hard way about crankcase volume and reed cages , this was a poor setup , but I went to a lot of trouble building it and doing all the finish on it , and it worked good enough I used a 19 inch dethatching blade on it to strip my yard to the bed cause my 5 horse push mower died every time I rolled it over grass with the dethatching blade on it :laugh: it was primarily for edging with a 9 inch blade I could sink to the head and walk at a normal pace down the sidewalk with and sounded awesome !

















its based on a maruyama 50cc brush cutter :sly:


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

I have also designed and built several turbo/jet engines with no outside help except to start them sometimes 

[video]https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3768250304883&set=vb.1835479987&type=3&theater[/video]


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

ole-boy said:


> Now as far as the BRM not being able to do the numbers : WTF difference does it make really ? they are all 1.9 or 2.0 8v or 16v . the whole thing boils down to air flow capacity at the head do determine how much power you are capable of producing . I have said over and over I am getting a custom head , not reworking the BRM head . and without the air I don't care if you have plasma injectors and nasa is controlling it with a stadium full of people involved you can only burn so much fuel any way you put it in the cylinder . THE ONLY thing that can be different is bore offsetting stroke for total displacement and then your only swapping HP for TQ and vis-versa because what we are doing is extracting thermal energy and that goes back to air + fuel = power , power is based on fuel delivery to do the work , fuel delivery is based on o2 molecules within displacement confinement for combustion . period point blank


It makes a big difference. So are you going to run a 16V head or not? Cause you aren't coming close to those numbers with a 8V head, I don't care how much work is done to it. Then let's get back to your fueling... Starting with BRM injectors? Really? Why not go for the 8mm BEW or PD150 units? And Firad 80%? You really think that's enough for 300hp? 

It's obvious you've never done a big TDI build before, but there's a first time for everything. I'm just giving you a heads up, expecting 300hp is a pipe dream with your setup.. 500ftlbs is a even bigger pipe dream. 

Perhaps you should stick to leaf blowers.


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

MXTHOR3 said:


> It makes a big difference. So are you going to run a 16V head or not? Cause you aren't coming close to those numbers with a 8V head, I don't care how much work is done to it. Then let's get back to your fueling... Starting with BRM injectors? Really? Why not go for the 8mm BEW or PD150 units? And Firad 80%? You really think that's enough for 300hp?
> 
> It's obvious you've never done a big TDI build before, but there's a first time for everything. I'm just giving you a heads up, expecting 300hp is a pipe dream with your setup.. 500ftlbs is a even bigger pipe dream.
> 
> Perhaps you should stick to leaf blowers.


So now Im starting to believe your on here just messing with me , because I have said several times I DO NOT have BRM injectors ... here let me help 

I DO NOT HAVE BRM INJECTORS 
I DO NOT HAVE BRM INJECTORS 
I DO NOT HAVE BRM INJECTORS :banghead:

FOR **** SAKE ! FIND SOMEONE THIS FORUM TRUST THAT IS IN FORT WORTH TX AND I WILL GLADLY MEET THEM AND DISCUSS WHAT IS THE MOST POSITIVE WAY TO PROVE WHAT IM SAYING . AND I DONT MEAN A DAMN DYNO OR CALCULATOR OR GLASS PIPE YOU FABRICATE YOUR DREAMS IN .

I personally don't race on a dyno , nor do I abuse my car drag racing it . I built this car for a different goal , and so far I have only had 2 things drive around me and they were a C-5 vette which didn't pull away more than about 6 car links from 80-140 and we slowed down and talked briefly and ran again 2 more pulls because he was impressed enough to want to see if it was a fluke , and the other was a hot mustang that drove around me at 110 but at about 120 I started reeling him back in but traffic cut us off before we could move up to the fuel cut in top gear , which is what I do and how I chose my 

so again find someone on here you can trust to tell the truth and Ill meet them in a friendly manor and gladly give a demo . Im not saying be a smart ass and send a lambo or a bugati . Another C-5 (stock) is fine , we all know its a bit faster than my car , but not going to get out of my sight unless we have 5 miles of straight uncluttered pavement , and that's hard to find around here . or something comparable , I don't mind loosing to a respectable opponent , or if a lesser car comes Id prefer whatever it is be stock so its more of something everyone can relate to as a comparison to my car , not "well he has this and that " and try to estimate his power


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

Go find another Turbo Taurus and bring the video camera. I wanna see you pull around a 365hp car. You realize no one is going to believe you without proof right? We can sit here and mag race all day.

:EDIT: I knew you must have posted over on TDIClub... How's the build going from 2011? Almost done? lol

http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=318135&page=6


----------



## nate0031 (Jun 27, 2014)

GUYS! Guys, I figured it out. It was a Mustang II he was pulling on. He forgot the II in his post. :laugh:


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

ole-boy said:


> I have also had a hand in uprating lawn equipment . I got a program for expansion chamber design and hydroformed the exp chamber and hand built the reed cage using feeler gauges for the reed pedals  It worked so good my neighbors wouldn't come around my house when I was using it . I did find out the hard way about crankcase volume and reed cages , this was a poor setup , but I went to a lot of trouble building it and doing all the finish on it , and it worked good enough I used a 19 inch dethatching blade on it to strip my yard to the bed cause my 5 horse push mower died every time I rolled it over grass with the dethatching blade on it :laugh: it was primarily for edging with a 9 inch blade I could sink to the head and walk at a normal pace down the sidewalk with and sounded awesome !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude thats badass. Love it :thumbup:



ole-boy said:


> I personally don't race on a dyno , nor do I abuse my car drag racing it . I built this car for a different goal , and so far I have only had 2 things drive around me and they were a C-5 vette which didn't pull away more than about 6 car links from 80-140 and we slowed down and talked briefly and ran again 2 more pulls because he was impressed enough to want to see if it was a fluke , and the other was a hot mustang that drove around me at 110 but at about 120 I started reeling him back in but traffic cut us off before we could move up to the fuel cut in top gear , which is what I do and how I chose my
> 
> so again find someone on here you can trust to tell the truth and Ill meet them in a friendly manor and gladly give a demo . Im not saying be a smart ass and send a lambo or a bugati . Another C-5 (stock) is fine , we all know its a bit faster than my car , but not going to get out of my sight unless we have 5 miles of straight uncluttered pavement , and that's hard to find around here . or something comparable , I don't mind loosing to a respectable opponent , or if a lesser car comes Id prefer whatever it is be stock so its more of something everyone can relate to as a comparison to my car , not "well he has this and that " and try to estimate his power


6 car lengths could be equivalent to roughly 60hp. A run of the mill c5 only has 350hp to begin with, w/ a 1/4 time of low 13's. Now the z06 is a different story. If that c5 is an auto, I'd anticipate less than 300whp. If he's a 6spd, there's also driver error that could be accounted for from a roll, ie improper gear, slow shifts, mis-shifts etc. I've messed w/ TONS of mustang gt's w/ my alh and would run them hard up to highway speeds. 



nate0031 said:


> GUYS! Guys, I figured it out. It was a Mustang II he was pulling on. He forgot the II in his post. :laugh:


lol


----------



## nate0031 (Jun 27, 2014)

He does sound like he has stuff done to the car, but the fact is, we're all going to be a hard sell until we have something more than anecdotal evidence. That is, dyno plot's, a drag slip, etc. Saying you pulled on this car, almost got that car, would've got the other car if traffic didn't interfere will convince no one. Saying you won't take it to the strip because you baby it is a cop out. You wouldn't dump 12+ G's into it if you intended to take it nice and easy all the time. If it's properly built, and it should be for that coin, one run won't kill it.

A dyno plot should be easy as well. To properly tune that beast, you're going to need to rent time on a dyno and have the tuner work with it in person. Again, with your budget, a non-issue. 

By the way, what company is building your clutch? What company is building your custom head? I've got a BRM that'd enjoy those mods, it's great that the R&D is now done.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

^Agreed... but lets keep in mind the differences. A dyno is required for dialing the setup in.. the track is required for actually proving it can move. High powered cars can run poor track times, and vice versa.


----------



## jfettig (Nov 14, 2011)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> It is applicable and relevant when hard data doesn't even put Malone in the top two. The top four would be more likely. It's just a simple fact that none of the mega builds out there are tuned by Malone.



I'm pretty sure Malone tunes more of the 'megga builds' than the other two combined. [email protected] is a very good tuner I'm not sure what data you're looking for or that you've seen other than a number of dyno sheets from tdtuning on PD builds, but I have yet to see a RocketChip dyno sheet over 215hp. 

My Passat has done 235hp on a single GTB2056VL and will be over 300hp with twins and a little help from Malone, just because people who build crazy stuff don't find time to post up dyno sheets for arm chair performance guru's doesn't mean they don't exist! 

:banghead:


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Just posting what I've seen in dyno slips and track slips over the years. Malone has never been at the top of either.


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

what build in 2011 ? The last build I did myself was before that and it was bad ass , but I had some people that were too jealous of it I caught breaking in my shop messing with it . The last go around they put welding slag in my oil and destroyed the engine . I know this because I physically caught them , and with the cartridge oil filter it was easy to diagnose  

I ended up losing everything I had over that project because I had intended on building a business around it and invested everything , only to have some jerkwads throw it in the trash for me right at the end when it was just about done testing . So if this is what your running your smart ass mouth about you better find some brakes , because I will automatically assume you were involved and track you down . If I ever catch the responsible parties again , a word of advice : lawyers , Dr. , police , and insurance will not make what I do right for you after I step into YOUR life .










I physically built this out of straight pipe . EVEN if it is only pics now , what do you have photo's of that you have done by yourself that compares ?


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

I was a professional fabricator for over 12 years . If I had taken this to the guy that put my jetta together and let him install it and do the engine work It would have been useless for anything but burnout competitions . I felt bad when I was forced to walk away , but seeing how bad ass one can be with a single turbo when a professional tdi guy does the critical engine stuff I have almost lost touch with reality looking back at how close I was with this . 

I would highly appreciate it if the negative comments about this are omitted here . Its ok to bash the jetta , but not the other deal .... it ruined my life and I haven't recovered from it in almost 5 years now :sly:


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

jfettig said:


> I'm pretty sure Malone tunes more of the 'megga builds' than the other two combined. [email protected] is a very good tuner I'm not sure what data you're looking for or that you've seen other than a number of dyno sheets from tdtuning on PD builds, but I have yet to see a RocketChip dyno sheet over 215hp.
> 
> My Passat has done 235hp on a single GTB2056VL and will be over 300hp with twins and a little help from Malone, just because people who build crazy stuff don't find time to post up dyno sheets for arm chair performance guru's doesn't mean they don't exist!
> 
> :banghead:


AMEN brother ! Well said :laugh: Now will you enlighten these people of what 235 horsepower in a tdi is like in the real world , not on the dyno , not at a track , not on the computer , but out on the road where we actually use them .


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

nate0031 said:


> He does sound like he has stuff done to the car, but the fact is, we're all going to be a hard sell until we have something more than anecdotal evidence. That is, dyno plot's, a drag slip, etc. Saying you pulled on this car, almost got that car, would've got the other car if traffic didn't interfere will convince no one. Saying you won't take it to the strip because you baby it is a cop out. You wouldn't dump 12+ G's into it if you intended to take it nice and easy all the time. If it's properly built, and it should be for that coin, one run won't kill it.
> 
> A dyno plot should be easy as well. To properly tune that beast, you're going to need to rent time on a dyno and have the tuner work with it in person. Again, with your budget, a non-issue.
> 
> By the way, what company is building your clutch? What company is building your custom head? I've got a BRM that'd enjoy those mods, it's great that the R&D is now done.


I want to be the source for the clutches if I like it , so that's staying secret . And the head is coming from a European supplier that is producing them for themselves to market , and I will leave that to them . 

As for my car , when I do get the clutch in it IF I did take it to the strip what method of being able to use the first 3 gears would you suggest ? That's another reason using drag times don't mean anything for a real world car that isn't modified for launch . one cant not exist in the others world happily and that goes either way street or strip . My car makes way too much torque to apply it standing still unless I put at least 24 inch wide tires on it , and then how should I turn from the pit to the tree . So back to the point how is drag time relevant to anyone that is not building a drag car ? If I see you at a red light , Im not gonna race you from there and look like a dumb ass standing in a cloud of mixed black and white smoke making a bunch of noise and going nowhere , when the more power you have the harder it is to use it .


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

now if you were to come down and bring about $10,000 cash and place it in the time booth to replace anything that explodes like my transmission , Ill go to the strip and have them saturate my lane with VHT for the first 100 feet and we will get it on , but until then forget it .


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

maybe Ill be ready for the next TX mile , that's more of my style but uses times for you guys that are math racers . :what:


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

ole-boy said:


> maybe Ill be ready for the next TX mile , that's more of my style but uses times for you guys that are math racers . :what:


The only math racer here is you. You realize that right? Still waiting on dynos, 1/4 slips, vids, whatever. 

I'm guessing we'll see none of those and you'll continue to ramble on and proclaim how awesome your car is (In your own mind at least)


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

Greggy-poo, is that you? Or Beck Star?

Never mind. Thought you were someone else.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

MXTHOR3 said:


> The only math racer here is you. You realize that right? Still waiting on dynos, 1/4 slips, vids, whatever.
> 
> I'm guessing we'll see none of those and you'll continue to ramble on and proclaim how awesome your car is (In your own mind at least)


lmfao


----------



## turbovanman+tdi (Sep 22, 2014)

Wicked header, damn. 




ole-boy said:


> This is possible because a diesel is over square meaning it has more stroke than bore and that stroke


Actually, the TDI is undersquare. :thumbup:

Bore and stroke are 3.13 in × 3.76 in


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

ole-boy said:


> And lastly if you watch the first video I posted during its dyno pull it clearly shows it making well over 500Nm torque which I don't see the point in doing the math just to argue with an idiot , but Im positive is over 400 ft-lbs . .


Well if you want to be _really_ specific, 500nm is 368 ft/lbs.


----------



## dieselherb1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Sorry to see so many taking you down. I only own diesel! Its fun to hop up a diesel because after you're done if you drive conservative you can have same or close to MPG. Can't do that with gas, you'll think you have a hole in the tank. How do think the new CR engines could be hopped up?


----------



## jfettig (Nov 14, 2011)

ole-boy said:


> AMEN brother ! Well said :laugh: Now will you enlighten these people of what 235 horsepower in a tdi is like in the real world , not on the dyno , not at a track , not on the computer , but out on the road where we actually use them .


Not any faster than any other 235hp car....


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

dieselherb1 said:


> Sorry to see so many taking you down. I only own diesel! Its fun to hop up a diesel because after you're done if you drive conservative you can have same or close to MPG. Can't do that with gas, you'll think you have a hole in the tank. How do think the new CR engines could be hopped up?


All I owned for a handful of years was all diesel too... and then slowly, one by one, got more and more gassers. Now I'm all gasser and love it. There's pros and cons to both sides, but I'm very, _very_ happy with how my gassers run.


----------



## turbovanman+tdi (Sep 22, 2014)

dieselherb1 said:


> Sorry to see so many taking you down. I only own diesel! Its fun to hop up a diesel because after you're done if you drive conservative you can have same or close to MPG. Can't do that with gas, you'll think you have a hole in the tank. How do think the new CR engines could be hopped up?


Wouldn't touch a CR car with a 10 foot pole and if you modify it, you risk losing the out of warranty warrany on the HPFP that likes to self destruct.


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

turbovanman+tdi said:


> Wouldn't touch a CR car with a 10 foot pole and if you modify it, you risk losing the out of warranty warrany on the HPFP that likes to self destruct.


Talk about self destructing, lol O1M BOOM!


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

jfettig said:


> Not any faster than any other 235hp car....


yeah because all engines typically build an obvious amount of torque that is well above its horsepower . That's why gas guys only want to compare HP , because torque is irrelevant , it does nothing for you anyway :screwy:


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

MXTHOR3 said:


> That's a lot of $$$ for a minimal return. Trying to make a TDI 'fast' is a losing battle from the beginning.


yeah tdi will never be fast or quick , neither is this wheelie popping piece of crap chevelle obviously because he cant outrun a tdi the 1/4 hahahahhaha:laugh:


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

MXTHOR3 said:


> The only math racer here is you. You realize that right? Still waiting on dynos, 1/4 slips, vids, whatever.
> 
> I'm guessing we'll see none of those and you'll continue to ramble on and proclaim how awesome your car is (In your own mind at least)


Um no I drive my car daily , and like I said I have only had 2 cars come around me . I built my car for this , not anything else , knowing its not the most powerful or fastest car on the street . If I was a math racer Id have all kinds of useless data posted with graphs and numbers every day worried about what the paper says rather than what happens when I run to walmart or to a buddies house :laugh:


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

dodger21 said:


> Greggy-poo, is that you? Or Beck Star?
> 
> Never mind. Thought you were someone else.


No I know Greg personally though , got nothing to do with him anymore . I wish I could have mfg's give me all the parts and mechanics put it together for me just to get their name out there . Im sure hes on here somewhere and don't care , hes a straight line racer , don't know how to use the steering wheel , and if I see him on the street hes gonna need more than his beetle to get around me .


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

dieselherb1 said:


> Sorry to see so many taking you down. I only own diesel! Its fun to hop up a diesel because after you're done if you drive conservative you can have same or close to MPG. Can't do that with gas, you'll think you have a hole in the tank. How do think the new CR engines could be hopped up?


Yes . The only sensible thing these guys seem to know but don't employ for them selves is source parts over seas . If you want to PM me Ill tell ya where to go to get the good stuff with no hassle . They common rail should be a good build . I have not ever heard about the blowing up thing because I haven't looked into them , but have to assume its from an improperly sized unloader valve after modification . Get with Mark Malone to see what he can do because the sky is the limit with the common rail because its all up to the computer with limitless ways to inject the fuel , and on the direct injection compression ignition that most of what its about .


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

lets not forget this tdi that is dominating racing right now as well as has special rules to have less fuel capacity because of efficiency to be fair to the gas cars forcing them to pit , when we say "a tdi will never be fast"


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

ole-boy said:


> Um no I drive my car daily , and like I said I have only had 2 cars come around me . I built my car for this , not anything else , knowing its not the most powerful or fastest car on the street . If I was a math racer Id have all kinds of useless data posted with graphs and numbers every day worried about what the paper says rather than what happens when I run to walmart or to a buddies house :laugh:


Yeah, that's what I thought. Internet super hero proclaiming to lay the smackdown on cars he wouldn't have a chance against, only to say scoff when someone actually asks him to prove it.

Typical.



ole-boy said:


> lets not forget this tdi that is dominating racing right now as well as has special rules to have less fuel capacity because of efficiency to be fair to the gas cars forcing them to pit , when we say "a tdi will never be fast"


The next thing you'll tell us is that you could take this car from a dig or a roll to 120mph.



ole-boy said:


> Yes . The only sensible thing these guys seem to know but don't employ for them selves is source parts over seas . If you want to PM me Ill tell ya where to go to get the good stuff with no hassle . They common rail should be a good build . I have not ever heard about the blowing up thing because I haven't looked into them , but have to assume its from an improperly sized unloader valve after modification . Get with Mark Malone to see what he can do because the sky is the limit with the common rail because its all up to the computer with limitless ways to inject the fuel , and on the direct injection compression ignition that most of what its about .



You might be the god damn stupidest person that's ever posted on this forum.


----------



## jfettig (Nov 14, 2011)

ole-boy said:


> yeah because all engines typically build an obvious amount of torque that is well above its horsepower . That's why gas guys only want to compare HP , because torque is irrelevant , it does nothing for you anyway :screwy:


Do you have any concept as to how power and torque are related and what propels a car forward?

Sure the power band is wider on a TDI for a given HP, but given shift points and RPM drop, 235hp in a diesel ~= 235hp in a gas car.


----------



## turbovanman+tdi (Sep 22, 2014)

MXTHOR3 said:


> Talk about self destructing, lol O1M BOOM!


LOL. If I was drag racing I'd get a stick. Wife commuting, auto is fine. 350K and going strong,  :laugh:


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

turbovanman+tdi said:


> LOL. If I was drag racing I'd get a stick. Wife commuting, auto is fine. 350K and going strong,  :laugh:


Be gentle! lol!


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

jfettig said:


> Do you have any concept as to how power and torque are related and what propels a car forward?
> 
> Sure the power band is wider on a TDI for a given HP, but given shift points and RPM drop, 235hp in a diesel ~= 235hp in a gas car.


Yep.


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

so Greg just drop the MXOthr/vw4life , and whatever other names are you using on here hahahah I know what you did 4-1/2 years ago , and its not ever going to go away . its easy to tell whos real and who is the same person blabbing crap over and over :laugh: you're never going to text me into believing something different from what I experience every day . Just because you wrap your engine to the moon to get it out of the torque range don't mean anything to me . 

hahah .... what propels the car , that is funny , cause I drive a 550 horse cat C18 daily in a peterbilt that makes over 2000 foot pounds ...... now let me see am I pulling the load with the puny horsepower or am I pulling the sometimes over 100,000 pound gross weight with the torque ? according to you I could pull it with a 550 horse chevy 350 just the same ..... now why didn't I think of that 

Just go back to your shenanigans, some people that have something that is relevant to real diesel cars and driving them , not trailering them to a blow up session have chimed in


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

well you're such a bad ass I haven't see you do anything but bad mouth and make no sense about anything except some crap about drag racing and racing on a drum standing still that I haven't seen you do any of either , so where is all this authority of yours actually coming from ? all the crap you sling on here that adds up to how much proof you have of nothing I believe . LMFAO dumb as a bag of hammers


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2012)

#unsubscribed......:screwy:


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> #unsubscribed......:screwy:


lmfao


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> #unsubscribed......:screwy:



Yeah, someone is off his meds.

Apparently my name is Greg! It's time for someones parents to cut the power to the basement, kid needs a time out from the internet.


----------



## DrFaustus (Mar 1, 2006)

None of your questions should be questions. Ryan at Darkside would be glad to tell you the limits of your engine if you're buying thousands of dollars worth of parts. Why would you not trust his guidance?


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

If the guy puts the car together right and has it tuned by the proper person, he's going to have a hell of a car for sure. I hope he posts us updates and videos of this thing once it's going


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

*heres a vid of the car on the street*

[video]https://www.dropbox.com/s/oojz2pel7rurbe2/20141005_175752.mp4?dl=0[/video]

its still de-tuned , and still no clutch . Hope this helps :laugh:


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

*same video of car on street easier to get to maybe*






sorry for reposting the same thing , but youtube is easier and I just uploaded it there


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

Great vid, she's got some snot.


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

right on man ! Thanks


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Moves decent for a stock turd TDI. No corvette killer though


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

yeah hopefully I get it together and actually have all the engine stuff done around 1st of the year , its a killer trying to do all the little detail stuff that makes the difference in the end . I don't know how I use to do the entire projects in the past by myself , very thankful to have found these fantastic engine guys , software/tuner guy(s) , and supplier in England whom all have been great to work with and have put up with my pickiness along the way . Hats off to all involved in my build .


----------



## bgcarter1 (Sep 22, 2013)

at least this guy is having a go and showing others what he is doing... the old saying is if you haven't got anything good to say then don't say anything!!!! :wave:


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

hey I see your running interlagos ! how do you like them ? I am highly interested in the TSW rotary forge . I was stuck on the interlagos for a while till I saw a set of nurburging in person , now Im on the fence .
and what size are yours , wheel and tire ?


----------



## bgcarter1 (Sep 22, 2013)

ole-boy said:


> hey I see your running interlagos ! how do you like them ? I am highly interested in the TSW rotary forge . I was stuck on the interlagos for a while till I saw a set of nurburging in person , now Im on the fence .
> and what size are yours , wheel and tire ?


hey i am running 235/40/18's they are ok but i am going to need spacers to for my nqsbbk to fit behind which i am not sure about as they are already a fairly flush fit. they are also a heavy rim and would imagine the TSW rotary forge would be substantially lighter. in saying that i am over the moon with the look of the rims.


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

Im wanting to stuff 255/35/19 in the front and 265/35/19 in the rear . TSW is claiming the wheels I want are about 20lbs each which is pretty good for 19x9 19x9.5 . not doing the tuck and roll though cause as you see in the vid I like to play at higher speed than most , and about to drop in the .622 5th gear set cause I want a true 160 mph car . I am being forced into the 19 inch wheels cause I have a set of brembo 365mm fronts on the board to be installed as soon as I get the wheels that are able to hous them . I also like to try to take the asphalt off the clover leaf's . I have ground control 1 1/16 sway bars front and rear , and looking to either get a set of eibach multi pro-R2 or ohlins , possibly even a set of true 4 way dampers . About to do the full length under body and diffuser as well  going fast is worthless to me if its not "drivable" meaning I want to be able to actually drive it at speed , not just go in a straight line and hope nothing gets in my path knowing Im committed to continue going straight at 160 mph .


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

the local guru's of twisties says Im within reason to have set a goal of 70 mph for the clover leaf 270 deg turns . With factory pizza cutters I am only carrying 53-55 and exiting at 60 which is pathetic :banghead:


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

ole-boy said:


> Im wanting to stuff 255/35/19 in the front and 265/35/19 in the rear . TSW is claiming the wheels I want are about 20lbs each which is pretty good for 19x9 19x9.5 . not doing the tuck and roll though cause as you see in the vid I like to play at higher speed than most , and about to drop in the .622 5th gear set cause I want a true 160 mph car . I am being forced into the 19 inch wheels cause I have a set of brembo 365mm fronts on the board to be installed as soon as I get the wheels that are able to hous them . I also like to try to take the asphalt off the clover leaf's . I have ground control 1 1/16 sway bars front and rear , and looking to either get a set of eibach multi pro-R2 or ohlins , possibly even a set of true 4 way dampers . About to do the full length under body and diffuser as well  going fast is worthless to me if its not "drivable" meaning I want to be able to actually drive it at speed , not just go in a straight line and hope nothing gets in my path knowing Im committed to continue going straight at 160 mph .


Good call on the brakes. My TDI was scary, scary scary at 80mph and above. The closer to 140mph you got the more hair raising of a drive it was.


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Good call on the brakes. My TDI was scary, scary scary at 80mph and above. The closer to 140mph you got the more hair raising of a drive it was.


highly agreed


----------



## JoeChitussi (Jan 23, 2012)

ole-boy said:


> I tend to avoid the TDI club . Most of the people on there are ignorant jack a$$'s that know about as much as my son when it comes to diesel performance , snotty , snobby , couch mechanics . It seems to be a bit higher caliber conversation going on here . None of us know everything , and the ones that say and or think they do are the ones I tune out .


try myturbodiesel.com I've heard good things about them.

I'm considering doing a lot more to my 2006 TDI as well.
Currently have a PD150 garrett VNT 110 Turbo from kermaTDI and tuning
exhaust and injectors upgrade.

gonna do cams soon when I do a timing belt change.


----------



## JoeChitussi (Jan 23, 2012)

ole-boy said:


> sorry for reposting the same thing , but youtube is easier and I just uploaded it there


serious curiosity, what type of figures are we talking in terms of this build? $10-15000 or more like $25 000+?


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

JoeChitussi said:


> serious curiosity, what type of figures are we talking in terms of this build? $10-15000 or more like $25 000+?


I have just over $12k USD under the hood in this video , not including the original purchase of the car , that is what I have spent on parts and professional specialized TDI labor for work on the engine only , including Malone tuning custom stage 5 + flashzilla . My totally custom from scratch flywheel and clutch are suppose to be done end of the week that is another $2000 parts only ! 
_

Again I still have it detuned to 25 psi ! slipping the hell out of the clutch that's in it ...._


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

I just today found a company that builds touchscreen holographic displays , and open to custom orders . Thinking about getting one to run live vag-com data right in front of me . Im a commercial pilot , and would be cool to use the technology in my car  . They are not THAT expensive if you just buy the display "image engine" and provide HDMI input from a micro computer that also will run windows and vag-com . I figure about $1500 for the whole deal from the OBD to the transparent display . .... over kill , but pretty cool


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

keep us updated as your build goes on Joe ! I highly recommend the stage 3 colt cam , even though I will be going to a different cam when I do the head swap. I was impressed with the gain from doing the cam even at the first stage of the build . The biggest deal was where my engine was starting to fall off the power curve at about 3000 rpm stock , with the cam that's where it just comes to life , with no loss on the bottom side to speak of and now it never gives you any indication that your about to hit high idol fuel cut , smooth pull all the way to the fuel cut . I don't have a base line dyno sadly because this build was started as an accident of a chain reaction mechanical deal that turned out better than expected .


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

*14 months later ....*

Car still doing fantastic ! Have not had a single issue thanks to an awesome shop ! I have run it to fuel cut so many times I cant count , and that puts the big hand on the right just on top of the 150 mark .


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

That TDI is retarded fast.... good work man :thumbup:


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> That TDI is retarded fast.... good work man :thumbup:



Thanks man !:wave:

I have quite a bit still on the board to do to the engine yet , but as we all know building a TDI issssssss EXPENSIVE !!! Luckily for my car Im the kind of guy that will eat rawmen for a month just to cover shipping from Europe 

The only thing is the car is becoming unsafe to operate the way I like to drive it  The platform was not really designed to sustain speeds beyond 130 mph ..... I don't think ??? I am working on the parts list for the "performance handling package" . If I do anymore engine work before I fix the roller Im gonna end up the special guest at a funeral . Ive had a handful of butterflies in the stomach of a serial killer feel at over 140 going in a straight line just from high cross wind , weird pavement , having to correct for other drivers out of respect .....ect . 

"WE HAVE THE TECHNOLOGY"!!!

When properly equipped the car should be as confidence inspiring to drive and react to any situation that could arise when traveling at fuel cut speed as it is at the speed limit .


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

My mk4 made me nervous passed 80... 100+ was unnerving. the few times I hit ~135 were downright scary.


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

had a shop dial in a bit of extra toe in the rear and it solved the difference of having worn out bushings and got me back in control .

tomorrow placing orders around the globe for full alignment parts of the track flavor including some aurora bearings , control/camber arms/plates . also found a place that makes metal crimp tamper seals and the crimper tool with custom engraved dies . ordering the tool and crimps to place my own tags on full track safety wired suspension . every time a bolt gets touched from then out on this car it will have a corner drilled , wired and seal tagged .


----------

